# Diarrhea Having Missed a Meal?



## pepperidge (Mar 26, 2013)

Some background information:
My last IBS flare was unrelenting for half a year or so but began to subside mid-August and I have been much better for nearly 3 months now - less frequent and less severe pain, reduced urgency and although still getting episodes of diarrhea and constipation (I have IBS-A), both have been much milder. On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being symptom-free and 10 being very ill, I would say it was an 8 or 9 during the flare-up, and 3 or 4 now.

However, I have had the unprecedented and perplexing symptom of pretty bad diarrhea every time I miss a meal.

Having graduated and started work recently, I have on occasion had to miss a meal in order to get work done. My next meal after the one I missed triggers diarrhea without fail. This reaction happens so quickly that I would get diarrhea while in the midst of the meal. And it is always a type 7 on the Bristol stool chart (entirely liquid, the consistency of pure water) and in large quantities - I would need the toilet 5 to 6 times in an hour and each time produce 1 and a half standard coffee mug's worth very quickly (sorry if this is tmi).

Am at this very moment going through one of these attacks. Have not needed the toilet for some time now, but feeling dehydrated.

It is a mystery to me why I would get diarrhea after having missed a meal as I think people usually get relief from diarrhea when they stop eating? Many on this forum have shared that in fact they deliberately skip meals to get relief. And curioser - why type 7 diarrhea? Shouldn't the content of my bowels have had more time to lose water from having had more time to sit in the large intestine? I know it is not because I overeat in the next meal since I consume consistent portions. I know neither is it stress-related as I have the same symptoms even when completely relaxed and worry-free.

Am wondering if someone could shed some light on this.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

You might try taking the over the counter medication prilosec. I've noticed the same problem if I miss a meal or if I don't eat for 7 or 8 hours. Odd thing for me is I don't have any symptoms until at least 24 to 36 hours after missing a meal and then bam! I'm using prilosec now on a daily basis and it has helped. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

After every meal the colon gets a "move it along" signal.

Some things will generate a bigger signal (so are more likely to trigger post-eating diarrhea) than others. IBSers tend to over-respond to these internal signals. So sometimes it is a "flush it all" rather than "move it" and flush it all can come with dumping extra water and pushing anything solid out with liquids.

Larger meals

Fattier meals

Too much time between meals. (almost as if you miss one move it signal so it adds onto the one you finally do get).

Yes you see a lot of skipping meals to get relief, but you also see most people pay for that later. That is why you also see a lot of people doing 5-6 mini meals a day rather than 1-2 big meals.

Have you tried taking an Imodium 20-30 minutes before the meal you finally do eat.


----------

